# Using Facebook to solve crimes



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Connected To The Case to use Facebook for crowd-sourced crime solving

Ready the spandex and decide on a name for your alter ego, because come October 16th, you'll have the chance to fight crime from the comfort of your computer. On that date, the "Connected To The Case" website goes live with the aim of crowd-sourcing tips from its users to help the cops solve active investigations. You'll use your Facebook login for access, as the service pulls data from your profile to prioritize cases with which you might have a connection. Morgan Wright, CEO and Chief Crime Fighter of Crowd Sourced Investigations, told us its system looks at five key areas when digging for pertinent triggers: "date, location, time, relation and demographics." It then uses that data to tailor notifications of unsolved crimes based on -- for example -- proximity to your school, or where you used to work. Rest assured that you control the privacy settings, and if you've got useful info to share, you can do so anonymously.

Read More


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Incredible what they can do now


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Good and it's nice to see that Facebook is getting on top of these shortcomings.


----------



## Donmarita (Jun 19, 2012)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could identify and neutralize some of these school bullies?


----------



## pm1941 (Mar 31, 2005)

Indeed yes, cyberbullies in general.


----------

